# Neu in Haueneberstein



## laguna (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin neu eingewandert in Haueneberstein und bin auf der Suche nach Bikestrecken und Touren ebenso wie nach Anschluss an eine Gruppe, die sich regelmässig trifft. Bin kein Freund von Waldautobahnen, zumindest bergab. Wer Kann mir helfen? Kann als Pfälzer Urgestein Touren in die Pfalz anbieten, kenne mich da gut aus!


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2011)

So ein geniales Trailnetz wie im Pfälzer Wald wirst du nicht finden aber am Battert und auf der anderen Seite von Baden-Baden (Schartenberg, Yburg, Fremersberg) gibt es schon einige Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laguna (26. Januar 2011)

Danke Eike,
ich werde mich einfach mal auf meinen Esel setzen und losradeln, wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ne tolle Gegend ist es schon, aber die Traildichte ist dort eher sehr mager. Am Battert würde ich nur unter der Woche fahren. Ansonsten sind es ein paar Trails, die eher mäßig sind und die Streckenlänge relativ kurz ist.

Bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt, bin von Haueneberstein in die Pfalz gezogen.


----------



## chrisle (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn du dein Hausrevier einmal abgesteckt hast, kannst du dich gerne mal per PN melden. Gibt ja noch mehr in und um BAD als Battert und Merkur 
Vor allem im Tausch gegen Pfalz-Tips !


----------



## stoosh (2. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auch neu in der Gegend, habe letztes Jahr schon etwas die Gegend erkundet (Altes Schloss, Merkur etc.) Ich habe aber leider noch nicht die schönen Trails gefunden. 
Ich würde mich gerne mal einer Runde anschließen!

Ich könnte Tipps geben wo man in Darmstadt schön fahren kann 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## chrisle (3. März 2011)

Wo wohnst du denn ungefähr?


----------



## stoosh (3. März 2011)

ach ja, ganz vergessen: Rastatt. Also auch um die Ecke. (und direkt hinter dem Krankenhause)


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2011)

Eventuell fahre ich am Sonntag eine Tour um B-B. Wer die Gegend kennen lernen will ist herzlich eingeladen. Details kommen dann wenn die Wochenendsplanung feststeht.


----------



## Timble (7. März 2011)

Wohne auch in Haueneberstein  fahre aber Hardtail, hatte bisher kein Geld und keine Zeit mich nach nem guten AllMountain/Enduro Bike umzusehen  Ich fahre recht oft bei Ebersteinburg/ Battert und beim Mehliskopf dort drüben. Ab und zu noch Merkur und Yburg Gegend.
An sich gibts es in der Umgebung schon recht gute Trails ist aber natürlich Ansichtssache.


----------



## chrisle (7. März 2011)

Gibt genug Leute die mit einem Hardtail schwierigere Trails fahren als so mancher Scott Genius-Carbon-Sonntags-zur-Eisdiele-Fahrer 

Bis auf den Merkur kann ich bestätigen das es tolle Trails auf den von dir genannten Bergen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timble (7. März 2011)

Wie gesagt ab und zu  Merkur ist wirklich nicht so abwechslungsreich aber manchmal fahr ich auch um wieder bisschen was für die Figur zu tun und da is so ne entspanntere aber flottere Abfahrt passend wenn man richtig erschöpft oben angekommen ist. Trotzdem fahr ich natürlich lieber in anderen Gebieten


----------



## stoosh (7. März 2011)

Ich habe auch nur ein Hardtail.
Die besten Zeiten von dem guten Stück sind aber auch schon vorbei.
Bin schon länger dabei mich nach einem guten Ersatz um zu schauen. Ich bin mir aber noch unschlüssig was es genau wird. Sicher ist, dass es mehr Federweg wird.

die genannten Berge klingen verlockend. Mehliskopf ist aber ein gutes Stück entfernt oder?


----------



## chrisle (7. März 2011)

ist auch mehr als skilift bekannt 
da oben ists aber echt schön und prima zum biken. das hochfahren ist halt etwas langwieriger .. 
bikes mit viel federweg gibts ja zur genüge...einfach mal probe fahren. am besten gleich eine längere tour, das schützt etwas vor fehlkäufen.


----------



## stoosh (7. März 2011)

von daher kenne ich es auch, war dort aber noch nicht fahren, bin meistens doch eher zum seibelseckle, Ruhestein oder Unterstmatt gefahren.
Ich bin letzes Jahr ein Merida One Twenty 1000D einen Tag gefahren. Richtig überzeugt hat es mich allerdings nicht. Mir fehlt auch noch ein kompetenter Händler, der eine gute Auswahl hat. Alternativ hab ich mich im Internet mal umgeschaut.


----------



## Timble (7. März 2011)

Als Faule Sau  kommt man man auch gut zu zweit (je nach Busfahrer) mim Bus bis zum Mummelsee. Dann kann man dort sich ne gute Downhill Route suchen oder ein bisschen noch in der Umgebung hoch und runter radeln.


----------



## hömma (8. März 2011)

stoosh schrieb:


> von daher kenne ich es auch, war dort aber noch nicht fahren, bin meistens doch eher zum seibelseckle, Ruhestein oder Unterstmatt gefahren.
> Ich bin letzes Jahr ein Merida One Twenty 1000D einen Tag gefahren. Richtig überzeugt hat es mich allerdings nicht. Mir fehlt auch noch ein kompetenter Händler, der eine gute Auswahl hat. Alternativ hab ich mich im Internet mal umgeschaut.



Bei dir um die Ecke ist ja ein recht bekannter Händler, der auch eine große Auswahl hat. Nur die nötige Kompetenz kann ich ihm leider nicht attestieren.  Wenn du gewillt bist, einen weiteren Weg in Kauf zu nehmen, kann ich dir Cyclesport in Remchingen wärmstens ans Herz legen. Wurde mir hier damals auch empfohlen und bin seitdem Stammgast dort. Ist allerdings von meiner Arbeitsstätte im Albtal auch nicht allzu weit entfernt. Dort kannst du auch Testbikes gegen Entgelt einfach ein komplettes Wochenende ausleihen. Die Leihgebühr gibts beim Kauf angerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. März 2011)

Ich starte morgen um 11:30 am Bahnhof Baden-Baden zu einer Tour über die westlichen Hausberge (Battert ist am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter für mich tabu).


----------



## hömma (19. März 2011)

Der Battert bietet momentan auch ne Menge Konfliktpotenzial, da der Naturschutzverein am oberen Felsenweg recht aktiv ist. Auf den Infotafeln, die dort aufgestellt wurden, wird das Biken auch explizit verboten. Bis auf ein längeres Gespräch, das chrisle und ich kürzlich mit einem der Naturschützer hatten, ist allerdings noch nicht viel passiert. Allerdings sind die in letzter Zeit vermehrt erscheinenden Playmobilritter mit schwerem Gerät nicht gerade förderlich für die Situation da oben. Andererseits halten die sich ja an die Vorgaben und schieben hoch. 

Der Merkur ist momentan eigentlich gut fahrbar, da die Bergbahn noch bis Ende April zur Wartung in der Schweiz ist. Somit trifft man auf deutlich weniger Spaziergänger, die sonst hochgeshuttelt und dann runtergelaufen sind. Allerdings ist auf dem einzig interessanten Trail Richtung Wolfschlucht/Talstation das Biken auch explizit mit Verbotsschildern untersagt. Die Wanderer, die ich getroffen habe, hat es aber nicht gejuckt, dass ich da langgefahren bin.

Was hast du denn vor? Fremersberg/Yburg?


----------



## Eike. (19. März 2011)

Falls niemand mit einem bahnbrechend neuen Konzept ankommt stehen Schartenberg, Yburg und Fremersberg auf dem Programm.


----------



## hömma (19. März 2011)

Puh, klingt nach Arbeit... 

Aber ich komm wohl mit.


----------



## stoosh (19. März 2011)

das klingt ja sehr verlockend. Ich bin aber echt voll aus der Übung. Wie viel ist das, was ihr da fahren wollt?


----------



## Eike. (19. März 2011)

Das ganze Programm hat rund 1000hm. Es ist aber auch kein Problem zwischendurch auszusteigen und zum Beispiel am Schluss den Fremersberg auszulassen. Der ist zum Ende einer Tour bisweilen ein übler Schinder.


----------



## hömma (19. März 2011)

Bei mir kann es auch durchaus passieren, dass mich vorzeitig ausklinke. Mehr als 600hm hab ich dieses Jahr noch nicht am Stück gemacht. Aber Eike hat's ja zum Glück nicht eilig bergauf.  

Also dann bis morgen um 1130 Uhr am Bahnhof. 


Sent from my Android


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. März 2011)

Battert...heute Sonntag! 2 "Ritter" mit Fullface oben gesehen. (grüne Kona und ein Speci?)
Wollte noch etwas an Jungs sagen aber was?! An Ohren ziehen hilft nicht  Die sind ja schon fast 17


----------



## stoosh (20. März 2011)

was ein Zufall, die hab ich auch gesehen... 
gegen die fullface kann ich nicht viel sagen, hatte ja auch einen auf (allerdings mit der Vespa + auf der Straße)

wie war denn die Runde? habs leider nicht geschafft (war mal wieder spät gestern)


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2011)

Der Fremersberg ist seinem Ruf wieder gerecht geworden. Den Rest hat mir aber erst der Wattkopf auf dem Heimweg gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (21. März 2011)

welchen Ruf hat denn der Fremersberg? 
etwas steil am westhang, dafür gute trails


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2011)

Er steht halt (zumindest bei mir) immer am Ende der Tour und ist entsprechend etwas mühselig


----------



## hömma (21. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, er meint den Ruf als gnadenlos sadistischer Endlosanstieg, wenn man ihn als letzten Berg in eine Tour am Saisonbeginn einbaut. 

Die Kicker oder eher Abschussrampen, die dort in den letzten Wochen errichtet wurden, nehmen auch immer abstrusere Formen an... 




Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Battert...heute Sonntag! 2 "Ritter" mit Fullface oben gesehen. (grüne Kona und ein Speci?)
> Wollte noch etwas an Jungs sagen aber was?! An Ohren ziehen hilft nicht  Die sind ja schon fast 17



Das waren dann die selben, die wir auch schon getroffen haben. Gut gemeinte Ratschläge helfen da aus eigener Erfahrung nicht. Unsere Worte wehten wie eine frische Frühlingsbrise an ihren Ohren vorbei.


----------



## chrisle (21. März 2011)

wenn ich die bengel erwische, die da irgendwelche kicker hinbuddeln 
irgendwann liegen auch da baumstämme, nagelbretter oder gespannte drähte im weg. 

ansonsten ein toller berg und meist nichts los da.


----------



## hömma (22. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Den Rest hat mir aber erst der Wattkopf auf dem Heimweg gegeben.



Das hab ich irgendwie jetzt erst beim zweiten Lesen richtig wahrgenommen! 

Du musst dich ja ganz schön gelangweilt haben bei den 1150hm! ...oder sehr schnell in der Bahn regenerieren.


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2011)

Sagen wir mal, ich bin schon entspannter auf dem Wattkopf angekommen


----------

